# Grand Central Station modification ideas



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

I bought the Lionel 100 Anniversary Grand Central Station. I really like it but I am thinking that it kind of looks a little odd/small. I was thinking about a base for it but I don't know where to start. I looked at TW TrainWorx but the base they make is for the big GCT. Does anyone have any ideas? I saw a picture on OGR with the GCT on some steps with a fountain and it got me thinking simple and not extravagant but I am still looking for ideas.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

https://ogrforum.ogaugerr.com/topic/modified-lionel-s-6-37195-grand-central-station

This is the thread that I saw on OGR. I just don't like the fountain. It's not my style. It looks nice but not my.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2018)

Chief, I like what Dan did with the station, even the fountain, though I wouldn't use real water on my layout. The base he made looks very good and shouldn't be too difficult to make. I wouldn't add the loading dock but that's just my preference. His looks quite good, it's just not for me. The way he did it makes it a nice city station.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Do you think he used foam board and insulation?


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

I see that Harry Heike makes a great base for the Small Grand Central Station. I can't find a website for him. Does anyone have any information about how to get in touch with him?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2018)

Chiefmcfuz said:


> Do you think he used foam board and insulation?


Possibly, or similar materials. Maybe thin plywood from a craft or hobby store for the top and bottom layers. He used a stone sheet of some kind for a finished edge. Lemax makes brick and stone vynal sheets that are available at Michaels during the Christmas season. 



Chiefmcfuz said:


> I see that Harry Heike makes a great base for the Small Grand Central Station. I can't find a website for him. Does anyone have any information about how to get in touch with him?


Brian (Passenger Train Collector) knows how to contact Harry.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Country Joe said:


> Possibly, or similar materials. Maybe thin plywood from a craft or hobby store for the top and bottom layers. He used a stone sheet of some kind for a finished edge. Lemax makes brick and stone vynal sheets that are available at Michaels during the Christmas season.
> 
> 
> 
> Brian (Passenger Train Collector) knows how to contact Harry.


I will check on the supples.

As far as contact information I would prefer to go another route.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2018)

I was thinking about this and the whole base could be made out of either 3/16" thick foamcore or thin plywood. Foamcore would obviously be easier to work with. Cut your top and bottom pieces and cut straight pieces to the thickness you want the base to be. You would have the 4 outside edges of the base and a number of pieces inside as support. If made from foamcore the whole thing could be made with an x-acto knife and a straight edge. You could laminate brick or stone around the base or just paint is a concrete color. It should be pretty easy because it's all straight cuts.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Country Joe said:


> I was thinking about this and the whole base could be made out of either 3/16" thick foamcore or thin plywood. Foamcore would obviously be easier to work with. Cut your top and bottom pieces and cut straight pieces to the thickness you want the base to be. You would have the 4 outside edges of the base and a number of pieces inside as support. If made from foamcore the whole thing could be made with an x-acto knife and a straight edge. You could laminate brick or stone around the base or just paint is a concrete color. It should be pretty easy because it's all straight cuts.


I was thinking something similar. Trying to decide what size to start with is and what material to use is the decision I have to make.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Just messing around with some Styrofoam packing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2018)

That looks good, Chief.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

I guess now get something more substantial and paint it gray.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2018)

You could use extruded styrofoam. Home Depot sells 2'x2'x1" thick hobby panels of the pink foam. Carving the steps would be somewhat tedious but other than that it would be an easy project.

You could laminate two half inch thick pieces of foam core to get a one inch thick base or just go with a 1/2" thick base.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2019)

You could always check out Bragdon Enterprises at www.bragdonent.com They have a varied selection of latex molds to choose from. also there are videos,(tutorials), on Eric's trains about them.

Regards,

Gary.


----------

